# What are you listening to right now?



## K9Kirk

Anyone remember the song, "Cinderella", by Firefall. One of my old favorites.


----------



## Overread




----------



## Space Face

K9Kirk said:


> Anyone remember the song, "Cinderella", by Firefall. One of my old favorites.



Never heard of them, now I have and that can't be undone


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

At the moment " Our House " is on the radio by Madness.


----------



## Space Face




----------



## K9Kirk

Space Face said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember the song, "Cinderella", by Firefall. One of my old favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of them, now I have and that can't be undone
Click to expand...


I wish I were there to get a good shot of the golden light sparkling off your tear drops.


----------



## Space Face

K9Kirk said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember the song, "Cinderella", by Firefall. One of my old favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of them, now I have and that can't be undone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish I were there to get a good shot of the golden light sparkling off your tear drops.
Click to expand...



Big boys don't cry.


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Ysarex




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Bob Seger-Night Moves album. I saw them wayyyyyy back then on tour for this at U of Louisville football stadium with REO, Head East and Point Blank. Great concert.


----------



## Space Face




----------



## K9Kirk




----------



## Space Face

Dean_Gretsch said:


> At the moment " Our House " is on the radio by Madness.




Great song.


----------



## jcdeboever

God is telling me to focus on my self confidence.


----------



## Space Face

jcdeboever said:


> God is telling me to focus on my self confidence.




Ah well, at least he's talking to you.  I've never heard from him.


----------



## Ysarex




----------



## Ysarex




----------



## pez




----------



## CaboWabo

*Wolfgang Van Halen - Mammoth WVH - Distance*


----------



## Ysarex




----------



## zombiesniper

In a weird move so it's Sock Puppet Parody time.


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Ysarex




----------



## Space Face

I'm a big fan of Pavane.  Beautiful piece.


----------



## Original katomi

Master photography pod casts, are my current play list. Lol


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Jeff15

Wotan’s Farewell; the Magic Fire Music.


----------



## Ysarex




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Ysarex




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Ysarex




----------



## Ysarex




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Ysarex




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Space Face

Timeless gem this:


----------



## Space Face

Fitting as it's 5 years today (Sunday 10 Jan 2021) since the great man died.


----------



## Space Face




----------



## nokk




----------



## Space Face

nokk said:


>




Brilliant.  My favourite band of the last 6 or 7 years.  Saw them in Glasgow in 2017.  Awesome!!


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Ysarex




----------



## nokk

Space Face said:


> nokk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant.  My favourite band of the last 6 or 7 years.  Saw them in Glasgow in 2017.  Awesome!!
Click to expand...


sweet, 5fdp is my favorite band too.  was that concert you went to with ivan or tommy vext?  i'd love to see these guys live, especially now that it's not a toss up whether you'll get a full concert or two songs and then a crazy ivan tantrum.  they're one of the few bands who sound the same live as they do on the album.


----------



## Space Face

nokk said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nokk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant.  My favourite band of the last 6 or 7 years.  Saw them in Glasgow in 2017.  Awesome!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sweet, 5fdp is my favorite band too.  was that concert you went to with ivan or tommy vext?  i'd love to see these guys live, especially now that it's not a toss up whether you'll get a full concert or two songs and then a crazy ivan tantrum.  they're one of the few bands who sound the same live as they do on the album.
Click to expand...



It was Ivan, tho he did take someone on who I believe to be Tommy Vext to sing a couple of numbers with him.  Whole concert went a treat.  Just awesome.


----------



## Warhorse

Elevator music...I'm on hold!


----------



## AlexNillson89




----------



## Space Face




----------



## snowbear




----------



## stapo49

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## RVT1K

I just downloaded Lana Del Ray's "Let me love you like a woman" and I love it. 

I'm a metal head from birth but there is just something about her voice any lyrics...


----------



## Space Face




----------



## jcdeboever

girls in an office gossiping about workers...


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Space Face




----------



## stapo49




----------



## EvaWill




----------



## Ysarex




----------



## BitGid

Kingdom Hearts: Hikari Orchestrated Violin Cover
Simple and clean (Kingdom hearts fans will know this!) it’s so calming and beautiful and a game I’ve love deeply since childhood
Plus sounds amazing on violin

My website


----------



## nokk

felt like a walk down memory lane.  still good.


----------



## Jeff15

The Best of the Eagles


----------



## jeffashman

Helen Jane Long The Aviators. Winding down for the night. [emoji42]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ysarex




----------



## NancyMoranG

Alot of Moody Blues,  haven't listened in a while. Man that's some great memories...


----------



## Vag7r1

Airto Moreira: Mãe Cambina, from the album Identity.


----------



## nokk

one of my idiot employees rambling on about their own stupidity.


----------



## Original katomi

To the silence, tonight I will sit outside and listen to the sound of the sea waves on the gravel beach


----------



## Ysarex




----------



## jeffashman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ysarex




----------



## Jeff15

Beethoven's Fifth Symphony


----------



## Space Face

Lou Reed - Lou Reed

His first solo album after The Velvet Undergound.  A fairly easy listen.


----------



## stapo49




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

As tapestry, Sylvain Lelièvre first (an hour ago), Almost at the end,
some Madeleine Peyroux and next will be Bruce Cockburn!


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Jeff15

symphony in b minor debussy


----------



## Space Face




----------



## jeffashman

I've been in a John Prine kind of mood these days, so it's been a lot of him and Iris Dement.


----------



## Space Face




----------



## stapo49

Space Face said:


>


He reminds me of Roland Gift


----------



## Space Face

stapo49 said:


> He reminds me of Roland Gift


A wee bit I suppose.


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Space Face

WARNING - Sweary Words


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Ysarex




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Space Face




----------



## jeffashman

Space Face said:


> WARNING - Sweary Words


Saw them in concert along with Bad Wolves and Breaking Benjamin. Awesome concert!


----------



## Space Face

jeffashman said:


> Saw them in concert along with Bad Wolves and Breaking Benjamin. Awesome concert!


Aye, I saw them in Glasgow a few years ago too.  Great show.


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Ysarex




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Jeff15

_Rimsky_-_Korsakov_ - _Scheherazade_: An exhilarating journey of love, intrigue and adventure .


----------



## Jeff15

The best of the Eagles...


----------



## jeffashman




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I love this band!


----------



## jeffashman




----------



## K9Kirk

Right now I'm at work and I'm listening to the air rush past the vents on the AC and there's a couple of sandhill cranes calling out in the distance. It sounds beautiful and it's a reminder that Monday morning is my day to get out and take pictures!


----------



## Jeff15

At the moment I am listening to the sound of my fan over my desk while typing this message...


----------



## K9Kirk

Jeff15 said:


> At the moment I am listening to the sound of my fan over my desk while typing this message...


The sound of a fan can be very soothing, good therapy, enjoy it while we have electricity.


----------



## Ysarex




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Tedeschi Trucks just shared this song to be released on their 4th and final installment of “ I Am The Moon “. From what I read, it pays homage to Kofi Burbridge who lost his life recently.


----------



## Jeff15

BBC news.....


----------



## jeffashman

Jeff15 said:


> BBC news.....


Ah, the olden days... "This is the BBC World Service..." coming in on the shortwave radio. That was a long time ago, I suppose.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

jeffashman said:


> Ah, the olden days... "This is the BBC World Service..." coming in on the shortwave radio. That was a long time ago, I suppose.


Oh, I dunno. I remember Larry Lujack on WLS Chicago am 890 way back in the 70’s. I had to wait till late in the evening till my little transistor radio could pick it up. They played the best stuff!


----------



## pez




----------



## Jeff15

Ah, the olden days... "This is the BBC World Service..." coming in on the shortwave radio. That was a long time ago, I suppose.

It's all digital now...


----------



## snowbear

I have the web broadcast of our Fire/EMS dispatch running.  It's quiet this morning.


----------



## jeffashman

Jeff15 said:


> Ah, the olden days... "This is the BBC World Service..." coming in on the shortwave radio. That was a long time ago, I suppose.
> 
> It's all digital now...


But it's lost that character it had, with the signal coming in and out, and the news presenter had such a posh and distinctive voice that I can still hear him in my head.


----------



## cgw

Spotify. Kenny Dorham's "Quiet Kenny" from 1959.


----------



## jeffashman




----------



## John 2

Jeff15 said:


> ........................................................  It's all digital now...



By no means. 

BBC - Global Short Wave Frequencies


----------



## John 2




----------



## Demoniac

Haiduk - _Wraithavoc_ [blackened death metal]


----------



## wobe




----------



## Ysarex




----------



## mjcmt

Ysarex said:


>


Fantastic piece. I'd love to have this on vinyl.


----------



## cgw

Rickie Lee Jones cover of Jimi Hendrix, "Up from the Skies."



			https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=rickie+lee+jones+upfrom#fpstate=ive&vld=cid:6539dcba,vid:iBYm6zL4MQA


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## cgw

Miles Davis. Snow squalls late today:


----------



## jeffashman

Incendio - Midnight for Maya


			https://pandora.app.link/njj911N4svb


----------



## terri

Meet (and listen to) Samara Joy!


----------



## Rickbb

The sound of the HVAC fans and my co-worker typing away.


----------



## jeffashman

terri said:


> Meet (and listen to) Samara Joy!


What a voice!


----------



## Warhorse




----------



## wobe




----------

